# Improtant Info for those that are worried.



## jholt0130 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a heads up to anyone who is sweating a drug test. Many stores are selling a product called ProMAXX made by a company called Protek Ent. I followed the directions 100% as directed on the packaging as well as directions given by the person I spoke with when calling. I refrained from smoking for 10 days, ate a bowl of plain oatmeal three hours prior to drinking the product and drank the amount of water as instructed on the packaging. Went in for my drug test and FAILED. This was a simple 7 panel dip-stick test administered by probation. Not only did I test positive for maijuana, I also tested positive for cocaine.  I have NEVER in my life done coaine. Luckily, I have a decent probation officer who allowed me this one slip-up and didn't try to :stuff-1125699181_i_ me, provided I do 10 extra hours of community service. So to those thinking of purchasing this prouct, DO NOT! IT DOES NOT WORK!:hitchair:


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 8, 2008)

if it was for probation i would fight it tell them it had to be a false positive witch happens alot. there are over the counter meds that will flag a positive THC test same with coke. GNC sells quick flush pills they worked fine for me multiple times but they seem to work fine that or Vales its a drink taste nasty but it worked for me to both can be bougth at GNC you have to ask there behind the counter here anyways. but i would get the pills its alot easier than trying not to puke up the drink its so nasty i failed a test because i couldnt keep it down long enough to work


----------

